# Need to buy a mini ups kind of thing



## cute.bandar (May 10, 2011)

Just want 10 minutes power backup for the router and modem. Something like this
Want from a reliable company.
If possible should be small form factor . 

Any advice ? where in delhi could I get one ?

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

Whats your budget? Why dont you get a full fledget UPS like a APC 600VA for around Rs.1500


----------



## cute.bandar (May 10, 2011)

Budget is not an issue(the UPS is for someone else in family)
I'll eventually go for the APC if I find nothing. But right now for just a modem and router it is a major overkill.


----------



## noja (May 10, 2011)

If you have good knowledge on soldering and electronics then you can build your own. Just get a cheap ups kit from the local electronics spare parts dealer [its got all the instructions] solder it use a battery of your choice. DONE. 
battery size will determine the backup time. bigger the battery bigger the backup. Greater load will require higher capacity components in the ups circuit. But your requirement is quite very less.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 10, 2011)

@noja , that sounds like fun, I would probably do that if it were my own system. But since I am getting this for someone else. I'll need something reliable..


----------



## noja (May 10, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> @noja , that sounds like fun, I would probably do that if it were my own system. But since I am getting this for someone else. I'll need something reliable..



better get a regular ups then.
My 600va V-guard ups gives 30minutes backup for my 40w lcd monitor connected and creative inspire m2600 simultaneously.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

As you want for router, get the cheapest ups you can find.


----------



## saswat23 (May 10, 2011)

Yes, Zebronics700 600Va UPS is available for 1k. Get that.
It will be sufficient.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 10, 2011)

Any comments on this mini UPS: Varsha Products - Battery Back-ups / Mini Ups (scroll down)
Edit: nvmind I called them , its expensive Rs. 1500  . Seems will have to go with the zebby UPS.. I dealer quoted 1.1k for the zebby  UPS in nehru place btw..


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

I was going to suggest something and suddenly realised that even i needed one for my router for smooth (no disconnections) operation during online play.
The only thing that held me back was getting one for my PS3 and another one for the router seemed a lot of money for a 600VA APC each.

I didnt know there were 1k UPS available. Are they reliable? i know just a router but even otherwise.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

Yeah. I reccomend to go for whatevers cheap.
Router wont need much power.


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

I almost know the answer myself but let me still try.
i had a UPS for a desktop i think V guard a few years back (5y?). Will it still work? The battery would have most likely died and i fear destroyed the unit itself (leakage etc)

SO my ques:
1.Better to get new UPS?

2.Get a new battery for old V-Guard UPS?

sry for hijacking someone elses thread


----------



## saswat23 (May 10, 2011)

Try changing the battery, it will cost you 500-600 bucks only.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 11, 2011)

OK I have decided to go for a standard 600VA UPS, since nothing else is available. Just one last thing: small form factor. Budget is stretchable, but the table in which the UPS will be kept is not  . So please suggest a UPS with small dimensions.

Thanks


----------



## digit01 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, I obtained my solution. See it here *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-ca...evices-adsl-router-modem-etc.html#post2173231


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 31, 2014)

bumping 3 years old thread?


----------

